
Fans don't think Netflix's Space Force as bad as reviews say - drunkpotato
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-10/is-space-force-really-as-bad-as-reviews-say/12320984
======
drannex
I watched the first six episodes, the show is fine, not great and borderline
not entertaining.

The cast is great, some of the jokes are great. But, Steve Carrell is by far
the worst part of the entire show while everyone else is great. If the show
didn't revolve around him and his character the show may be decent.

------
eucryphia
I watched the first 15 minutes, basically back to back cheap gags at an
unpopular political party. I don't care either way, it's just not funny.

Not in the least surprised their ABC is backing it.

Really enjoying the entire oeuvre of Blakes 7 on Youtube.

------
duxup
Would they be fans if they thought it was bad?

